
Tips to get your first contract on Upwork - sagunsh
https://remoteletter.com/post/first-contract-on-upwork
======
Nextgrid
My advice: don't waste your time on Upwork or similar platforms.

There's absolutely no way to compete with the infinite supply of so-called
"developers" from third-world countries and everyone appears to be an "expert"
with 10 years experience in every technology you can imagine. The rating
system has been gamed to death so there's no way for a client to tell the good
from the bad, and given that a lot of them are non-technical they will fail to
spot the red flags and go with the lowest bidder.

There are also horror stories when the platform itself fails to mediate
disagreements and steals a freelancer's hard-earned money. I am not sure if
this is resolved but as of last year, EU-based VAT-registered freelancers were
still unable to work on the platform and abide by the rules because their
payment system is unable to handle VAT, so your option is to either eat the
VAT yourself or take the payment off the platform and break the rules.

You will overall make more money (more consistently and with less stress) by
taking a low-wage job like stacking shelves in supermarkets or doing food
deliveries.

~~~
sagunsh
This might not be suitable for someone from Europe or USA but for some one
living in a 3rd workd country, I think it is more than okay to get paid around
$30 per hour.

